
Evernote is moving to the Google Cloud Platform - graffitici
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/09/13/evernotes-future-cloud/
======
Grazester
see this thread I posted last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12489839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12489839)

------
graffitici
Shocking that they've been hosting their own servers until now..

~~~
flukus
Running your own servers isn't rocket science, I'd hardly call it shocking.

~~~
graffitici
My point wasn't that it's hard to run servers. It was that they thought it
would give them an advantage for storing their text documents.

